# welche Transalp Route Joe/Albrecht mit Val D'Uina



## GTRob (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
wir sind ein Team aus 5 Bikern mit Grundkondition und wollen 2012 zum  AlpX starten. Da es schon so viele Routen und Beschreibungen im Netz gibt, möchte ich mir einfach eine davon raussuchen.
Von der Beschreibung her gefällt mir die Albrecht Route ganz gut (wenig schieben/tragen), noch besser aber die Joe-Route, die uns aber wahrscheinlich überfordern wird. Am meisten reizt mich von den Bildern das Val D'Uina, das hätte ich gern in der Route drin. Nach langem Suchen passt aber immer irgendetwas nicht. Entweder sind es "nur" 295km oder es dauert 8-9 Tage, es ist zu leicht oder zu fordernd.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich suche:
- Start in Deutschland
- Ziel Gardasee
- 400 - 480km
- 10000 - 14000Hm
- 50 - 80km und etwa 2000Hm pro Tag
- Dauer 7 Tage
- Etwa die Albrecht Route mit Val D'Uina wäre super (Joe-Anteil)
- Am besten bereits als Route dokumentiert.
- wenig Schiebe/Trageanteil
- Trails der Klasse S1 dürften uns ganz gut liegen.

Ich freue mich, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte.

Sportliche Grüße, Robert.


----------



## mauntnmad (7. Januar 2012)

Meine Transalp-Premiere 2006:

1. Oberstdorf - Konstanzer Hütte, 55 km, 1.750 hm
2. Konstanzer Hütte - Heidelberger Hütte, 50 km, 1.850 hm
3. Heidelberger Hütte - Sesvenna Hütte, 36 km, 1.650 hm
4. Sesvenna Hütte - Tarscher Alm, 63 km, 1.680 hm
5. Tarscher Alm - Haselgruber Hütte, 31 km, 1.600 hm
6. Haselgruber Hütte - Madonna di Campiglio, 40 km, 1.000 hm
7. Madonna di Campiglio - Riva, 75 km, 700 hm

Du findest GPS-Daten von dieser vielbefahrenen Route sicher im Netz, z.B. bei gps-tour.info. Wir haben damals mit dem Programm von Uli Stanciu aus dem Buch Traumtouren Transalp geplant und die Daten bei ihm gekauft. Bis auf einen vorgezeichneten Verfahrer in den Obstplantagen des Vinschgaus hat alles super gepasst und ich bin noch keine Transalp ohne GPS gefahren, spart unheimlich viel Zeit.

Ich kann Eure Fitness und Vorerfahrung natürlich nicht einschätzen, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur raten, nicht an die Grenze des theoretisch Machbaren zu gehen, da immer etwas Unvorhergesehenes kommen kann (Wetter, Panne, Verfahrer, Sturz). Vielleicht auch mal vordenken, wie man 7 Tage übernachtungsmäßig in 8 Tage teilen könnte, wenn's mal irgendwo eng wird und urlaubsmäßig einen Puffertag einplanen. 

Am letzten Tag kannst Du näher an die Brenta ran als wir, die wir in Madonna nach etwas unrechtem Abendessen nachts rückwärts verdauen mussten. Meine Verpflegung auf der Schussetappe bestand dann aus Wasser und vier Traubenzucker-Drops.

Durchs Val d'Uina würde ich gern wieder mal fahren, die Heidelberger Hütte und die Haselgruber Hütte waren auch sehr schön. Den Tarscher Pass würde ich eher umfahren. Insgesamt waren wir von der Tour begeistert und einige weitere folgten. Ideal war, dass wir im Juli 2006 zur Zeit der Fußball-WM unterwegs waren und nicht zu viele parallel unterwegs waren. Tipps wie "Start in Oberstdorf nicht am Samstag" etc. ggf. in Erwägung ziehen, weiss aber nicht, ob's wirklich so voll ist. Die Abfahrten kann ich jetzt nicht kategorisieren, wir mussten gleich nach dem Fimberpass und nach dem Tarscher-Pass sowie an ein paar anderen Stellen schon mal schieben, habe das aber nicht als Problem in Erinnerung. Meine Abfahr-Erfahrung war damals auch noch nicht ausgeprägt, trotzdem lief es mit einem 100 mm Racefully und 2,1er Reifen ganz gut. Speziell beim Abfahren wird man während der Tourwoche immer besser.

Viel Spass bei der weiteren Planung und gutes Gelingen für die Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwi (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo GTRob,

mir schwebt für unseren nächsten Alpencross in etwa die gleiche Route vor wie dir. Ich bin die Tour von mauntnmad schon mal genau so gefahren und auch die Albrechtroute bin ich gefahren. Mir schwebt so ne Art best of aus beiden Touren vor, wobei die Uina Schlucht unbedingt dabei sein soll. Mein jetziger Stand ist folgender:

1. Oberstdorf - Konstanzer Hütte, 55 km, 1.750 hm
2. Konstanzer Hütte - Heidelberger Hütte, 50 km, 1.850 hm
3. Heidelberger Hütte - St. Maria im Münstertal, 62 km, 2.050 hm
4. St. Maria im Münstertal - Grosio, 72 km, 1.520 hm
5. Grosio - Pezzo, 46 km, 2120 hm
6. Pezzo - Madonna, 60 km, 2050 hm
7. Madonna - Torbole, 69 km, 1370 hm

Ab Tag 4 ist es dann die Albrecht-Route. Bei Tag 3 bin ich mir noch unsicher, da hier 2 längere Schiebestücken drin sind. Einmal zum Fimbapass hoch und dann durch die Uina Schlucht. Normalerweise ist dann an der Sesvennahütte schluss, bis St. Maria sind es dann noch ca. 25 km. Nicht das es zeitlich zu knapp wird...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen gescheiten Vorschlag, wie man nach der Uina Schlucht gescheit auf die Albrecht Route kommt.

Gr. Uwe


----------



## chuck1 (8. Januar 2012)

Ab Tag 4 ist es dann die Albrecht-Route. Bei Tag 3 bin ich mir noch unsicher, da hier 2 längere Schiebestücken drin sind. Einmal zum Fimbapass hoch und dann durch die Uina Schlucht. Normalerweise ist dann an der Sesvennahütte schluss, bis St. Maria sind es dann noch ca. 25 km. Nicht das es zeitlich zu knapp wird...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen gescheiten Vorschlag, wie man nach der Uina Schlucht gescheit auf die Albrecht Route kommt.

Gr. Uwe[/quote]

Hi,

brauchst Dir keine Gedanken zu machen, bis nach St. Maria kann man auf jeden Fall ohne größeren Stress an einem Tag fahren. Die Schieberei zum Fimbernpass ist normalerweise in ca. 30 - 40min erledigt. Je nach Können ist dann auf der anderen Seite nochmal die gleiche Zeit bergab zum Schieben fällig. Die Auffahrt zur Uina ist teilweise zwar nicht ganz leicht, aber auch relativ gut machbar und die eigentliche Schlucht hoch ist dann auch mit ca. 1 Std. schieben erledigt.
Der Tag ist zwar anstrengend aber ein absolutes Highlight.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2012)

GTRob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind ein Team aus 5 Bikern mit Grundkondition und wollen 2012 zum  AlpX starten. Da es schon so viele Routen und Beschreibungen im Netz gibt, möchte ich mir einfach eine davon raussuchen.
> Von der Beschreibung her gefällt mir die Albrecht Route ganz gut (wenig schieben/tragen), noch besser aber die Joe-Route, die uns aber wahrscheinlich überfordern wird. Am meisten reizt mich von den Bildern das Val D'Uina, das hätte ich gern in der Route drin. Nach langem Suchen passt aber immer irgendetwas nicht. Entweder sind es "nur" 295km oder es dauert 8-9 Tage, es ist zu leicht oder zu fordernd.
> Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich suche:
> ...




Huhu Robert,
sind die Albrecht route mit kleinen Variationen in 2010 gefahren. War mein erster AlpX und war total begeistert und seither auch Alpen verseucht 
Bericht hier: http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/bilder/reisen.jpg
ich glaube weniger schieben als auf der albrecht route geht nur im tal auf asphaltierten radwegen. so sachen wie fimbapass sind halb so wild bergauf wie bergab. was wird man hier im forum und in manchen bücher bekloppt gemacht ( wenn man sich bekloppt machen lässt ) und wenn man mal oben steht ...
Bin damals auf nem 0815 hardtail mit 12e drahtreifen gefahren geht alles. lieber ein vernünftig gewartetes "normalo" bike als mit ner leichtbaufeile am nächsten absatz was kaputt gemacht.

also strecke raussuchen, fleissig trainiern und dann einfach nur geniessen ! bei bedarf meld dich kann ich dir die gps daten schicken


----------



## Frogfisch (12. Januar 2012)

Hi Robert,

sieh dir diese Route an, bin ich 2010 gefahren.

Uina Schlucht ist auch dabei.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448771&highlight=ax+2010


----------



## GTRob (12. Januar 2012)

Super,
vielen Dank Leute!
Derzeitiger Stand ist, dass ich etwas überfordert bin mit der Fülle der einzelnen Informationen (und vielen Internetseiten).
Jetzt habe ich zwar einige Routenvorschläge, kann diese aber gar nicht beurteilen, da ich mich in den Alpen überhaupt nicht auskenne. Kann jemand eine Internetseite/Karte oder Anderes empfehlen, wo alle Pässe der Alpen zu finden sind? Ich habe OpenMTBMap in Garmin BaseCamp und wenn ich mir die Alpenkarte so anschaue, sieht alles gleich aus bzw. wie Unterscheide ich ein Schiebstück von einem schön zu fahrenden Trail.
Ich habe wohl noch etwas Arbeit vor mir.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit GPS aus? Kann man ohne größere Einschränkungen darauf verzichten, oder ist es doch schon sehr empfehlenswert? Ich überlege immernoch hin und her ob eines Kaufes (Garmin GPSMap 62s).
Danke und Gruß, Robert.


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2012)

Ich bin vergangenen Sommer die Standard-Albrecht Route gefahren. War als Erstversuch ganz brauchbar. Allerdings war die erste Etappe deutlich unter unseren Erwartungen und ich würde sie beim zweiten Mal auslassen und dafür gleich in St.Anton starten oder die Variante von Oberstdorf aus wählen. Dafür ein Tag länger am Gardasee wäre schöner gewesen.
Schieben muss man bei der Albrecht auch nicht gerade wenig. Bei uns war´s sicher ein wenig mehr weil die Wege noch recht weich waren vom Schmelzwasser. Aber auch die Abfahrten waren je nach Fahrkönnen eben nur "größtenteils fahrbar".
Man stürzt sich bei einer Wochentour eben nicht eine unbekannte Strecke hinunter wenn man vor hat sie unverletzt zu Ende zu fahren.

Wir haben nichts reserviert vorab und hatten dadurch immer die Möglichkeit, zu verlängern oder zu verkürzen und haben das auch genutzt. Wir waren aber nur zu zweit und zu fünft kommt man eben nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres unter. Je nachdem wann in der Saison man fährt könnte aber auch das noch klappen, wenn man sich damit abfindet dass nicht alle in der gleichen Unterkunft unterkommen.


----------



## Floh (12. Januar 2012)

Kauf Dir unbedingt ein GPS, dann kannst Du (genug Batterien vorausgesetzt) auf Karten weitgehend verzichten.
Leider sind die GPS Geräte aus Energiespar-Gründen recht träge und wenn man zu Tal rauscht kann man schon mal einen Abbiegepunkt verpassen. Sind eben auch fürs Wandern gemacht und die schaffen keine 60 km/h. Wir haben so viele Gruppen unterwegs getroffen, und alle hatten mit ihren Geräten dieses Problem. Dann traf man sich an einem Abbiegepunkt und hat so lange gewartet bis sich ein Konsens zwischen den Geräten gebildet hatte 
Hilfe dazu findest Du im Elektronik-Forum. Vorab gleich die Info: Smartphones sind nicht geeignet als GPS-Ersatz. Das iphone hat uns abends höchstens dazu gedient, ein Restaurant zu finden. Man will ja bei einem Sturz nicht das Glasdisplay seines 500 Telefons aus der Schlucht fischen.

Die schlauesten Leute die wir getroffen haben hatten zusätzlich noch das Roadbook vom Albrecht auf DIN A5 doppelseitig kopiert und laminiert dabei und waren mit 7 Blatt Papier unterwegs. Das aktuelle Blatt ins Deckelfach und man braucht nicht lange zu suchen wenn man nicht weiter weiß.
Interessant ist immer Höhenprofil und Länge einer Route. Die Kartenansicht von oben sagt einem recht wenig darüber wie anstrengend ein Abschnitt ist.


----------



## agadir (12. Januar 2012)

Floh schrieb:


> Leider sind die GPS Geräte aus Energiespar-Gründen recht träge und wenn man zu Tal rauscht kann man schon mal einen Abbiegepunkt verpassen. Sind eben auch fürs Wandern gemacht und die schaffen keine 60 km/h.


Hi,
das kann ich nicht bestätigen (Etrex Legend HCx). Das Teil war immer im Bilde, zudem nutze ich es auch als Navi für's Auto und da kommt es mit deutlich höheren Geschwindigkeiten klar.

Ansonsten ist ein GPS eine feine Sache, einfach dem Track nachfahren. Aber nicht ohne parallel Karten dabei zu haben.
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## gewitterBiker (13. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem GPS und der Trägheit habe ich auch noch nie so gehört oder gar erlebt. Und ich habe selber einige Geräte benutzt bzw. im Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (13. Januar 2012)

Floh schrieb:


> Kauf Dir unbedingt ein GPS, dann kannst Du (genug Batterien vorausgesetzt) auf Karten weitgehend verzichten.
> Leider sind die GPS GerÃ¤te aus Energiespar-GrÃ¼nden recht trÃ¤ge und wenn man zu Tal rauscht kann man schon mal einen Abbiegepunkt verpassen. Sind eben auch fÃ¼rs Wandern gemacht und die schaffen keine 60 km/h. Wir haben so viele Gruppen unterwegs getroffen, und alle hatten mit ihren GerÃ¤ten dieses Problem. Dann traf man sich an einem Abbiegepunkt und hat so lange gewartet bis sich ein Konsens zwischen den GerÃ¤ten gebildet hatte
> Hilfe dazu findest Du im Elektronik-Forum. Vorab gleich die Info: Smartphones sind nicht geeignet als GPS-Ersatz. Das iphone hat uns abends hÃ¶chstens dazu gedient, ein Restaurant zu finden. Man will ja bei einem Sturz nicht das Glasdisplay seines 500â¬ Telefons aus der Schlucht fischen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin zwar kein BIKE GPS User, ich fahre groÃteils mit Karten damit mein Hirn auch beim Biken eine Arbeit hat! 
Diese Aussage kann ich sicher nicht bestÃ¤tigen: Ich fahre Ã¼ber10 Jahre im Auto mit GPS und hatte mit den billigsten und auch OrginaleinbaugerÃ¤ten keinerlei Probleme. Meine durschnittliche Reisegeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen ist in der BRD 160Km/h und Ã bin ich mit ca. 145 Km/h unterwegs. Mein 1. MediongerÃ¤t hatte nie in den AlpentÃ¤ler versagt wo es sehr eng und steile Berge hatte.


----------



## chuck1 (16. Januar 2012)

GTRob schrieb:


> Super,
> vielen Dank Leute!
> Derzeitiger Stand ist, dass ich etwas überfordert bin mit der Fülle der einzelnen Informationen (und vielen Internetseiten).
> Jetzt habe ich zwar einige Routenvorschläge, kann diese aber gar nicht beurteilen, da ich mich in den Alpen überhaupt nicht auskenne. Kann jemand eine Internetseite/Karte oder Anderes empfehlen, wo alle Pässe der Alpen zu finden sind? Ich habe OpenMTBMap in Garmin BaseCamp und wenn ich mir die Alpenkarte so anschaue, sieht alles gleich aus bzw. wie Unterscheide ich ein Schiebstück von einem schön zu fahrenden Trail.
> ...


 
Hi!

Einfach mal nach Alpenpässe googeln. 

Hier ein Link der Dir sicher hilft: http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gps/mtb_reisen/transalp-special-44-alpenpaesse/a965.html

Dort sind viele Pässe mit Schwierigkeitsgrad etc. zum Download angeboten.


----------



## scottiee (16. Januar 2012)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein BIKE GPS User, ich fahre großteils mit Karten damit mein Hirn auch beim Biken eine Arbeit hat!
> Diese Aussage kann ich sicher nicht bestätigen: Ich fahre über10 Jahre im Auto mit GPS und hatte mit den billigsten und auch Orginaleinbaugeräten keinerlei Probleme. Meine durschnittliche Reisegeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen ist in der BRD 160Km/h und Ö bin ich mit ca. 145 Km/h unterwegs. Mein 1. Mediongerät hatte nie in den Alpentäler versagt wo es sehr eng und steile Berge hatte.



das problem mit der trägheit von outdoor gps geräten kann ich anhand meines alten magellan gerätes bestätigen. wie sich neuere geräte diesbezgl. verhalten kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## eagle.fly (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo GTRob,

also die Frage ob es fahrbar ist oder nicht verrät dir dein Garmin oder OpenMTBMap sicherlich nicht, denn das hängt ganz klar von deinem "Quäldichdus..faktor" ab. Val di Uina ist im übrigen von Norden nach Süden in meinen Augen nicht fahrbar. Ich kenne einige die es von Süden nach Norden schon gefahren sind aber da müssen ganz viele Faktoren stimmen das du das fahren kannst, wie. z.B. keine Wanderer am Weg (d.h. sehr früh aufbrechen) denn zwei Nebeneinander auf dem aus der Wand gesprengten Weglein mit Tunnelabschnitten ist fahrend kein Spass da die Wanderer hundertprozentig auf Bergseite und nicht auf der Schluchtseite stehen werden. S3 auf der Singletrailskala sollte keine Problem sein. Eine ordentliche Beleuchtung für die Tunnelabschnitte ist Pflicht.  Bei Regen  würde ich es prinzipiell nicht fahren wobei ich glaube das einige Abschnitte immer feucht sind, da in der Schlucht immer etwas Wassernebel aufsteigt und sich an den Fels hängt, ... Nochmal zur Fahrbarkeit. Ob ein Weg noch fahrbar ist oder nicht lässt sich meines Erachtens ganz gut an einer klassischen aber auch an den digitalen Karten daran ablesen wieviele Höhenmeter die gemessen an der zurückzulegenden Distanz bewältigen musst. Wenig KM aber dafür viele Höhenmeter bedeutet sausteil. Wenn die Karte dann noch eine Info über die Art des Weges, wie. z.B. Bergstraße, Forstweg, Wanderweg, Steig, etc. liefert kannst du dir halbwegs ein Bild davon machen was dich erwarten. Oft wird es aber doch ganz anders ... Lass dich einfach überraschen, aha Effekte sind bei einer Alpenüberquerung immer dabei. Mein Erlebnis auf der Alpenüberquerung durch die Uina Schlucht war. z. B. ein spontan einsetzender Wolkenbruch mit Gewitter ca. 15 Min. vor dem Einstieg in die Schlucht. Dadurch war der Einstieg zu einem reißenden Gebirgsbach geworden. Wer die Stelle kennt weiß was nun kommt. Wir sind wieder zurück ins Tal abgefahren haben eine Nacht in der Schweiz gepennt und sind am folgenden Tag wieder hochgekurbelt ... 

Vielleicht hilft es. 

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß 
eagle


----------

